# Help diagnose mystery dash hole



## cgseaman (Jul 14, 2010)

So I was removing the light/lens above the radio to see behind it and saw a mystery hole on the underside of the upper instrument panel. (It's located directly inbetween the rally clock and heater controls). It appears to be as wide as a 9V battery with a screw hole on either side. Any help identifying it? (I'd post a pic but the camera just died.)

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Without knowing what car you have, I would say it is a holder for either a flasher, or a buzzer.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

You're not talking here(see the tiny little white box)? If I make it bigger it blurs out. Does it look like it's factory or someone cut it out? I checked around on mine and I don't see what you're describing... 

Edit: Sounds like a hole for a switch of some sort. Power antenna maybe, reverb. Not sure they had reverb for '68 or where it would be located. They had it for '64 - '67.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

didn't understand the question...my 67 has the same thing....it's for a switch, rear defrost, reverb, rear speaker, power antenna, etc....


----------



## cgseaman (Jul 14, 2010)

That box is exactly where it is. It doesn't look like it's been cutout, but hard to imagine what's supposed to be there. I saw the Ames catalog has the hideaway headlights switch...could this be a place for them? (Although I know mine doesn't have it...trying to see why this dash would have it since it was probably replaced at some point or another.)


----------

